# New to the site :intro



## Vwhite (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and site. Just found it while researching Spearfishing and a buddy of mine said it was a good place. Been reading, decided to join and introduce myself (not sure if that's customary around here or not, usually done on my moto forums). 
Anyways I just got into diving a few months ago, absolutely love it and feel at home. I'm 25 and grew up in Gulf breeze next to the sound, fishing and free diving from shore boat and kayak. Just got my first real and new spear gun and only own basic snorkel gear and rent my dive gear right now. No boat for me at the current time but have a kayak. Looking for good dive buddy's and good deals on unwanted/Un used/good condition gear (mainly need a dive computer * *hint hint) maybe even some knowledge on good sites/locations. I'm a very quick learner and love knowledge and experience.


----------



## Vwhite (Aug 1, 2016)

Just going to throw this out there as well. Getting stuff ready for my gun as I want to dive and test my gun this weekend (weather depending) and I'm trying to set it up right now. I have access to 100lb mono or 250lb braided line from fish to gun/hand. Any suggestions/preferences/comments as what to use/how to setup? AB Biller 42 special.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Check out YouTube videos on how to set up your gun. Not a lot of diving right now cause nothing is open. Be patient.


----------



## Vwhite (Aug 1, 2016)

Understood.


----------

